

Show HN: HackerNews web push for stories with 100+ upvotes by Roost (YC S14) - millisecond
https://goroost.com/hackernews

======
dyadic
Minor complaint about the website, don't mandate clicking on the "Learn more
∨" link, let me scroll down instead

~~~
millisecond
Fixed :)

------
malchow
I just enabled Roost for a political site I run with 750k uniques because of
this clever little Show HN. Thanks, guys.

The site's users (who are in the 45-65 age bracket, and so are not exactly at
the vanguard) are 33% Safari over the last 30 days. Surprisingly good.

~~~
grimtrigger
Hey, would you mind sharing the site? I've thought about doing something like
this but always assumed getting traction would be painfull

------
gwintrob
I like the shattered wall graphic at the bottom of the page. Any plans for
Chrome users?

~~~
millisecond
Chrome is definitely coming soon... _maybe_ have something to announce mid-
August-ish to coincide with some important YC events ;)

------
grimtrigger
Cool! Curious why this is safari only... does it use a special api?

~~~
spott
"push notifications for websites" is a OS X thing, it does't actually require
your browser to be open I believe.

~~~
millisecond
Yeah, Safari doesn't even need to be open. I use Chrome as my main browser but
subscribe to interesting things with Safari.

------
Artemis2
Very smart PR! Love it.

